# IP via freebox et reseau



## wincent (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un petit soucis. Avant que je n'installe la fonction routeur sur ma freebox et que j'accede à un autre ordi en réseau situé à coté du mien, je possédais une adresse IP à partir de laquelle on pouvait accéder à distance. Mais depuis cette installation, mon adresse à changée attribuant à mes deux postes une même adresse se terminant par 1 pour l'un et 2 pour l'autre, mais l'on ne peut se connecter à distance. A noter que le reseau fonctionne bien entre les deux ordi.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment afin de régler le probleme ?

Merci bien


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Le fait d'avoir activer la fonction routeur (distribution d'adresses) a, de ce fait, cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau local pour tes deux mac.

Avant tu avais la m&#234;me adresse IP interne et externe, maintenant, tu as une adresse IP externe et ton routeur distribue de fa&#231;on automatique (DHCP) une adresse pour chacun de tes ordinateurs afin qu'ils puissent communiquer entre eux et avoir une connexion internet.

Pour que l'on puisse prendre la main &#224; distance sur un de tes mac, il faut redigier le port de la freebox, pour "en gros" lui dire : "si quelqu'un tape l'adresse externe que tu as fourni, redirige moi vers ce mac l&#224; pr&#233;cisement".

Voil&#224;, tu aurais rencontr&#233; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me si tu avais un serveur FTP, qui &#233;tait auparavant accessible directement via l'adresse externe.

Je sais pas si je suis claire, l&#224; :rose:


----------



## wincent (17 Octobre 2006)

ok merci je comprend mais alors comment indiquer rediriger le port de la freebox ?


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Je viens d'avoir ma freebox et je ne connais pas encore la manip, je sais juste qu'il faut que tu ailles dans ta page de configuration de ta freebox et l&#224; tu rediriges le port (j'ai juste entre aper&#231;u la page la derni&#232;re fois) Il faut que tu saches quel port utilise le logiciel de prise en main &#224; distance et tu l'envoie vers l'adresse IP du mac sur lequel tu veux que l'on prenne la main.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

Oui, c'est ça.
Tu dois pour que cela soit plus simple donner une adresse IP fixe à ta machine. 192.168.0.1 par exemple.
Puis admettons que le port utilisé soit le port 3000.

Dans l'interface de configuration de la fonction routeur de la freebox, tu devras rediriger les connections entrantes sur le port 3000 vers ta machine (192.168.0.1) en utilisant le même port.


http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci Starmac pour ses infos, mais dis moi si on a plusieurs machines, elles n'ont pas une IP fixe chacune ? Moi j'ai compris que l'on avait un IP externe fixe, c'est &#231;a ?

Donc comment faire pour ne pas devoir redonner l'adresse IP d'un serveur FTP par exemple qui se trouverait sur mon mac ?


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

La mani&#232;re la plus commune de g&#233;r&#233;r son r&#233;seau, la plus pratique c'est d'utiliser DHCP.
Ainsi, chaque machine disposera d'une IP donn&#233;e par le serveur DHCP. En l'occurence la freebox jouera ce r&#244;le.
Mais le probl&#232;me est que les machines ne conservent pas de fa&#231;on permanente leur adresse IP (au gr&#233; des baux dhcp etc.).

Lorsque l'on veut g&#233;rer un p&#233;riph&#233;rique ethernet (une imprimante par exemple) ou une machine faisant office de serveur, il est presque toujours indispensable de lui assigner une adresse fixe.

Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de R&#233;seau de Mac os X, le menu d&#233;roulant permet donc de choisir un adresse via DCHP, un adressage fixe mais avec d&#233;tection automatique des passerelles etc, et un adressage compl&#232;tement manuel.

La solution du milieu est tout &#224; fait correcte dans cette situation.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci beaucoup Starmac, ce que je trouve dommage c'est qu'avec Free on a une adresse IP fixe gratuitement et pis si on ajoute une b&#233;cane, ben ca foire tout..... quel dommage......

Sinon la solution du milieu c'est celle l&#224;   ???

"_Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de R&#233;seau de Mac os X, le menu d&#233;roulant permet donc de choisir un adresse via DCHP, un adressage fixe mais avec d&#233;tection automatique des passerelles etc, et un adressage compl&#232;tement manuel._"

Faut quand m&#234;me passer par DynDNS ou pas ?
Si je pouvais &#233;viter...


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

je ne suis pas sur mac mais le menu d&#233;roulant propose (de m&#233;moire) :
1-Adressage automatique via DHCP
2-Adressage fixe
3-Manuel
4-Aucun

ou quelque chose du genre
C'est la deuxi&#232;me option qui doit &#234;tre retenue.
Cela implique que l'on attribue une adresse soit m&#234;me. dans la case en dessous.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Oui je connais bien ses r&#233;glages, donc tu me dis qu'il faut juste choisir une adresse IP pour que cela fonctionne ??? Ca me parait trop facile 

Et si on rentre l'adresse IP externe comme &#233;tant l'IP fixe d'une des machines du r&#233;seau ?
Ca marche ?


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

la freebox distibue des adresses du type 192.68.0.xxx ce qui n'est pas du tout ton adresse externe... donc marchera pas.

qu'est-ce que tu veux faire exactement ?


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> la freebox distibue des adresses du type 192.68.0.xxx ce qui n'est pas du tout ton adresse externe... donc marchera pas.
> 
> qu'est-ce que tu veux faire exactement ?


Je pense qu'il veut éviter d'avoir une adresse dyns pour que l'on puisse accéder à une de ses machines de l'extérieur. Mais je pense qu'il peut donner son adresse externe sans problème (si bien sur elle est fixe). La Freebox (correctement configurée en Port Forwarding) va voir entrer des paquets sur les ports qu'elle doit surveiller et les rediriger vers le Mac qui va bien  

@+

PS: Par contre, si tu veux acceder à ta machine en interne, il faut prendre l'adresse interne évidemment.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Mais je pense qu'il peut donner son adresse externe sans problème (si bien sur elle est fixe). La Freebox (correctement configurée en Port Forwarding) va voir entrer des paquets sur les ports qu'elle doit surveiller et les rediriger vers le Mac qui va bien
> PS: Par contre, si tu veux acceder à ta machine en interne, il faut prendre l'adresse interne évidemment.



Nous sommes d'accord.

Mais quand je demandais ce qu'il voulait faire exactement, c'était pour lui répondre de façon précise


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Oui c'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi.

Si je fais un serveur FTP avec le disque de la freebox ou une partie de mon disque de mon mac (ca j'ai pas encore d&#233;cid&#233, je dois donner une adresse IP &#224; mes amis pour qu'ils acc&#232;dent &#224; mon serveur, jusque l&#224; on est ok ? 

Donc pour &#233;viter de leur donner tous les jours ma nouvelle adresse IP ( 192.168.x.x) que m'aura fourni le serveur DHCP de ma freebox, n'y a t-il pas un moyen, puisque Free nous offre un IP fixe, de trouver un syst&#232;me plut&#244;t que de passer par un syst&#232;me comme Dyndns ?

Merci
_
Edit : c'est ma r&#233;ponse au post de Starmac #11  et je suis UNE FILLE MOI !!! faut vraiment que je mette &#231;a dans ma signature._


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Je pense qu'il veut éviter d'avoir une adresse dyns pour que l'on puisse accéder à une de ses machines de l'extérieur. Mais je pense qu'il peut donner son adresse externe sans problème (si bien sur elle est fixe). La Freebox (correctement configurée en Port Forwarding) va voir entrer des paquets sur les ports qu'elle doit surveiller et les rediriger vers le Mac qui va bien
> 
> @+



Ok merci c'est ce que je voulais faire, éviter de passer par dyndns 



wip a dit:


> PS: Par contre, si tu veux acceder à ta machine en interne, il faut prendre l'adresse interne évidemment.



Yes of course

Ca va vous paraitre bizarre mais j'ai beau être technicienne, en plus je prends la main sur des postes clients tous les jours, mais ces systèmes home, livebox, freebox etc.... c'est compliqué des fois et pour pas grand chose, y'a vraiment des choses qui me paraissent louches :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

La seule adresse qui soit utile pour tes amis sera ton adresse IP fixe attribu&#233;e par Free.
C'est la seule adresse (hors redirection dyndns ou autre) utilisable.

Apr&#232;s, 2 cas :
1 - tu n'as qu'un machine
2 - tu disposes d'un r&#233;seau derri&#232;re cette freebox

1 - si tu n'as qu'une machine, celle-ci peut se voir attribuer la m&#234;me adresse que la freebox (le mode routeur n'a pas besoin d'&#234;tre activ&#233. C'est fini.

2 - si tu as plusieurs machines organis&#233;es en r&#233;seau local, chacune d'entre elle va se voir attribuer une adresse locale de la forme 192.168.0.xxx par la freebox (mode routeur activ&#233. 
Dans ce cas, pour que les requ&#234;tes arrivant &#224; la freebox soient redirig&#233;es, tu dois param&#233;trer la freebox (premier &#233;l&#233;ment de ton r&#233;seau local) pour que les requ&#234;tes ftp entrantes soient orient&#233;es vers l'IP de la machine qui est serveur local.
Cette machine doit donc avec une adresse IP locale FIXE. Sinon, ton r&#233;glage est inutile et les requ&#234;tes pourront atteindre l'une ou l'autre des machines.
Les autres machines pourront se satisfaire d'une adressage automatique.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

OK donc pour avoir un IP fixe locale, je param&#232;tre &#231;a :

_31-Adressage automatique via DHCP
* 2-Adressage fixe >> celle l&#224; *
3-Manuel
4-Aucun"_

Comme tu me l'as tout &#224; l'heure en fait ?

SI c'est, &#231;a y est je vois clair, c'etait &#231;a l'espace temps manquant dans ma compr&#233;hension de la chose  , je me demandais et j'avais raison, comment la freebox va rediriger la requ&#234;te si l'adresse IP locale de mon mac est renouvell&#233;e ?? J'avais pens&#233; &#224; l'adresse mac sinon mais l&#224; c'est ok : ip fixe dans r&#233;seau local, j'aurai d&#251; y penser !!!

*TOUT EST CLAIR MAINTENANT UN GRAND MERCI STARMAC

   
*


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

Voili, voil&#224;, il ne reste plus qu'&#224; param&#233;trer la freebox pour rediriger les requ&#234;tes entrantes du ftp vers le port ad&#233;quat sur l'IP du serveur local.

(Et ne pas oublier de red&#233;marrer la Freebox, je crois)


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Ok merci ca fait pas mal de temps que je me demandais comment faire, d&#233;j&#224; avec la livebox maintenant la freebox, j'avais vu plein de tutos, des magazines, sur le net etc....tout semblait toujours simple, forcement &#224; chaque fois il n'y avait qu'un poste donc ip externe, interne identique.

Je garde ce sujet comme r&#233;f&#233;rence, l&#224; j'ai plus de mac alors je vais tenter sur le pc mais j'ai h&#226;te d'avoir mon serveur FTP sur mon macpro :love:  :love:

Merci encore d'avoir pris le temps de m'expliquer 
Je ne me demande plus comment tu as eu autant de p'tits carr&#233;s verts


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je ne me demande plus comment tu as eu autant de p'tits carrés verts


Le Bar, ça rapporte :siffe: aussi


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Faudrait que j'y aille de temps en temps de fois


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

J'ai mis pr&#232;s de 5 ans avant d'y aller 
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin mon petit salon 

Allez ciao


----------



## wincent (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci à vous pour ces infos précises. Néanmoins je m'y perd un peu : 

1- Comment connaitre le port ?
2- Dans la configuration routeur de free il ya "redirections de ports " et "redirections de plages de ports" : je suppose que c'est le premier qu'il faut modifier ?
3- Dans ce cas on a les champs port, protcole, destination, et a nouveau port. Si mon port est 3000, dans lequel des deux champs port dois-je le mettre ?

4- Et si je veux que mes deux postes du domicile soit connectable à distance, j'imagine qu'on fait la même opération pour le poste 2 ?


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

Commence par nous dire quel serveur tu veux utiliser.


----------



## FdeB (18 Octobre 2006)

wincent a dit:


> Merci à vous pour ces infos précises. Néanmoins je m'y perd un peu :
> 
> 1- Comment connaitre le port ?
> 2- Dans la configuration routeur de free il ya "redirections de ports " et "redirections de plages de ports" : je suppose que c'est le premier qu'il faut modifier ?
> ...



J'ai un peu l'impression qu'il y a méprise : qu'entends-tu par "connectable à distance" ?
j'ai plutot l'impression que tu veux uniquement monter en réseau un mac distant dont tu connais l'IP (celui de ton bureau quand tu es chez toi ?) comme lorsque qu'on se connecte à un mac sur son réseau local (pomme K) sur le finder. Ai-je raison ? Dans ce cas FTP n'a rien à voir. C'est très simple et je peux t'aider (j'utilise ça depuis des années et c'est super simple, et mes clients m'envoie de gros fichiers sur ma drop box, très pratique.


----------



## wincent (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est un peu cela FdeB
Je récapitule : J'ai deux postes à mon domicile et depuis que je les ai mis en réseau via la freebox, mes clients ne peuvent plus déposer des fichiers lourds dans ma drop box. J'aimerai savoir comment faire
merci


----------



## FdeB (19 Octobre 2006)

wincent a dit:


> C'est un peu cela FdeB
> Je récapitule : J'ai deux postes à mon domicile et depuis que je les ai mis en réseau via la freebox, mes clients ne peuvent plus déposer des fichiers lourds dans ma drop box. J'aimerai savoir comment faire
> merci


OK donc c'est très simple, ce n'est pas du tout du ftp mais simplement du afp over tcp
tu dois assigner une IP fixe à ton mac sur lequel tu veux recevoir, il doit etre en partage dans ton interface free tu renvois les ports : 427 et 548 sur l'ip de ton mac et c'est tout.
svrloc	ouvert	427/tcp	 Server Location
afpovertcp	ouvert	548/tcp	 AFP over TCP






ensuite ton IP fixe free à ton interlocuteur il fait pomme K sur le finder  et se log en invité


----------



## FdeB (19 Octobre 2006)

wincent a dit:


> C'est un peu cela FdeB
> Je récapitule : J'ai deux postes à mon domicile et depuis que je les ai mis en réseau via la freebox, mes clients ne peuvent plus déposer des fichiers lourds dans ma drop box. J'aimerai savoir comment faire
> merci


OK donc c'est très simple, ce n'est pas du tout du ftp mais simplement du afp over tcp
tu dois assigner une IP fixe à ton mac sur lequel tu veux recevoir, il doit etre en partage dans ton interface free tu renvois les ports : 427 et 548 sur l'ip de ton mac et c'est tout.
svrloc	ouvert	427/tcp	 Server Location
afpovertcp	ouvert	548/tcp	 AFP over TCP





ensuite tu donnes ton IP fixe free à ton interlocuteur il fait pomme K sur le finder  et se log en invité


----------



## wincent (19 Octobre 2006)

Merci FdeB
Mais c'est un peu flou pour moi tout cela. C'est le genre de truc que je fais bêtement sans réflechir. Dois-je remplir exactement comme toi, pour les deux lignes 548 et les deux lignes 427 ? Ensuite comment je connais mon adresse IP ? Parce que j'imagine que ce n'est pas 192.168.1 ? Avant je pouvais en prendre connaissance par les préférences système / partage, mais là non.


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2006)

Tu dois faire plusieurs choses :
dans l'interface de ta fbx tu choisis activer la fonction routeur nat.
Par défaut la fbx est à 192.168.0.254, il faut aussi désactiver dhcp.

On revient sur les redirections un peu plus bas.

Dans les prefs réseau, tu change tes deux ordis, pour passer en manuel 
Donc ton ordi principal aura le 192.168.0.1 et l'autre le 192.168.0.2.

Dès que tu valides, tu n'as plus accès à l'internet avant de redémarré ta fbx, après, ça doit fonctionner.

Pour la redirection de port. L'ordi sur lequel tu veux recevoir ton accès qui vient de l'extérieur est le 192.168.0.1 donc tu fait comme sur l'image "fonction routeur nat" ou tu as l'exemple avec le port "4662" etc

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## FdeB (20 Octobre 2006)

bon je vais dire à peux près le contraire de "Invité." 
1) pas besoin de désactiver DHCP sur ta freeBox
2) 192.168.0.1 c'est ton routeur (donc ta freeBox)
3) dans les prefs réseau de ton mac tu crées un nouveau que tu nommes FREEman par exemple, onglet TCP :
-IPV4 : manuellement
-adresse IP : 192.168.1.??? ce que tu veux de 2 à 254
-masque 255.255.255.0
- routeur :192.168.1.1
-les DNS free : 212.27.32.176 et 212.27.32.177 

ensuite dans la console tu rediriges les ports sur l'ip que tu as choisi? OK ?


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Hep : la freebox par d&#233;faut dispose d'une IP param&#233;tr&#233;e &#224; 192.168*.0.254*
Bien s&#251;r, on peut la modifier depuis l'interface de gestion de free mais pourquoi changer d'adresse si tout roule... 

Secondo, ne pas se m&#233;langer les pinceaux entre le point 2) o&#249; tu donnes 192.168.0.1 et le point 3) o&#249; tu donnes 192.168.1.1

Mais ce que j'en dis...


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Je vais vous paraître très nul, mais je ne comprend pas tout tout. Si vous le voulez bien prenez moi par la main :
J'ai depuis un moment mon adresse 192.168.0.1  et l'autre poste 192.168.0.2
jusqu'ici tout va bien. J'essaie vos deux point de vue.

Là ou je ne comprend plus :
Invité : tu parles de l'image "fonction routeur Nat" et de port. Comment connaitre le port à rediriger ? Et de quelle image parles-tu ? 

J'en suis à devoir règler la page free " redirection de ports et c'est là que je coince

FdeB : j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dit mais là aussi je coince sur la page "redirection de port" car je ne sait pas quel port indiquer, ni comment je peux le connaitre.


----------



## FdeB (20 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Hep : la freebox par défaut dispose d'une IP paramétrée à 192.168*.0.254*
> Bien sûr, on peut la modifier depuis l'interface de gestion de free mais pourquoi changer d'adresse si tout roule...
> 
> Secondo, ne pas se mélanger les pinceaux entre le point 2) où tu donnes 192.168.0.1 et le point 3) où tu donnes 192.168.1.1
> ...



oui pardon il faut que masque sous réseau soit le même partout donc si on part d'un routeur en 192.168.1.1 toute tes adresses commencent ainsi 192.168.1.xxxx

les ports que tu dois rediriger sont ceux que je t'ai indiqué et qui sont sur l'image : 427 et 548 :
svrloc 427/tcp	 Server Location
afpovertcp 548/tcp	 AFP over TCP


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon, on va essayer d'&#234;tre clair :
Ta machine "serveur" doit avoir une IP fixe.
Ta freebox fait office de routeur.
La freebox a une adresse par d&#233;faut fix&#233;e &#224; 192.168.0.254.
Le mode DHCP peut donc donner des adresse de type 192.168.0.xxx

En conclusion,

Donne &#224; ta machine serveur, une adresse fixe de type : 192.168.0.1
Tu feras simplement depuis le panneau de pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau en choisissant "Via DHCP avec une adresse IP manuelle". Ainsi, l'adresse du routeur et le masque sont saisis automatiquement.

Les autres machines du r&#233;seau local peuvent rester en DCHP tout automatique.

Ensuite sur Free, dans le panneau de r&#233;glage, suis les valeurs propos&#233;es par FdeB mais en changeant l'adresse 192.168.1.77 par 192.168.0.1 (qui correspond &#224; ta machine) pour les 4 lignes concernant les ports 427 et 548.

Voili, voil&#224;.

On va y arriver.


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Je recapitule (avant de capituler  ) :

Pref réseau :
je crée une nouvelle configuration / IPv4 manuellement / Adresse IP : 192.168.1.xxx / Sous réseau : 192.168.1.xxx / Routeur : 192.168.1.1 / DVS : 212.27.32.176 et 212.27.32.177

Ensuite je rempli la page redirection de ports de free comme tu me l'as indiqué.

Ensuite j'applique ma nouvelle configuration dans les préférences systèmes.

Ai-je bon ?


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Starmac : je teste ce que tu viens de me dire et je reviens vous voir....


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Avant de commencer : va chez free faire une copie de la configuration de la freebox au chapitre routeur NAT.

Apr&#232;s on fera un pas &#224; pas.

Et va pas dire, qu'on essaie pas de t'aider !


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci de votre aide les gars c'est très sympa.
J'ai configurer la page free. Maintenant comment prendre connaissance de l'adresse à laquelle on peut se connecter de l'exterieur ? Parce que lorsque je vais dans les préf réseau/partage on m'indique 192.168.0.1 et j'imagine que ce n'est pas cela mais plutot l'adresse de la freebox ?


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Alors, tu retournes sur l'interface Free et tu cliques sur le lien &#224; gauche "Afficher mon adresse IP"


----------



## wip (20 Octobre 2006)

wincent a dit:


> Merci de votre aide les gars c'est très sympa.
> J'ai configurer la page free. Maintenant comment prendre connaissance de l'adresse à laquelle on peut se connecter de l'exterieur ? Parce que lorsque je vais dans les préf réseau/partage on m'indique 192.168.0.1 et j'imagine que ce n'est pas cela mais plutot l'adresse de la freebox ?


Pour faire simple, tu regardes en bas à droite de cette page


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

ok ça fonctionne
SUPER !!!
merci beaucoup les gars  

et si je veux que mon autre ordi soit joignable je fais la même opération avec 192.168.0.2 ?


----------



## wip (20 Octobre 2006)

wincent a dit:


> ok ça fonctionne
> SUPER !!!
> merci beaucoup les gars
> 
> et si je veux que mon autre ordi soit joignable je fais la même opération avec 192.168.0.2 ?


*
Euh, là, ça me semble plus compliqué car si c'est sur les même ports, comment le routeur va choisir vers quelle machine envoyer les paquets ?
Je crois qu'il faut jouer avec les sous-masques, mais je n'ai pas encore  comprit comment ça marchait


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Dans l'absolu, il faudrait que tes clients &#233;mettent des requetes sur un des ports diff&#233;rents du 427 et 548 et que ces requetes soient redirig&#233;es vers les ports 427 et 548 du "serveur" secondaire en 192.168.0.2

Mais je ne vois pas trop comment, les clients pourraient faire &#231;a simplement.


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Exemple d'application avec deux serveurs web.
Le premier serveur en 192.168.0.1 r&#233;cup&#232;re les requetes "sta,dard" c'est &#224; dire en port 80.

Le second r&#233;cup&#232;re les requ&#234;tes en port 8000 qui sont translat&#233;es vers le port 80 pour faire simple.
Les clients eux &#233;crivent http://adressedusite:8000/
et &#231;a roule 

Mais pour une connexion afp over tcp, je ne sais pas si on peut "forcer" le port.

Via une commande en ligne ?


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Vous me parlez en chinois, mais le principal est que cela fonctionne sur un poste, et je m'en contenterai.

Merci encore à vous tous


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Starmac : avant que je ne mette les ordi en réseau via la freebox Hd, en se connectant sur mon adresse IP on avait le choix entre deux volumes à monter correspondant à chacun des ordi. Cela semblait simple, maintenant je ne vois pas trop pourquoi cela ne peut plus se faire de la même façon. Surement parce que je ne comprend pas le chinois...


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Comment &#233;tais-tu connect&#233; &#224; internet auparavant ?
Un des ordinateurs partageait la connexion ?


----------



## wip (20 Octobre 2006)

wincent a dit:


> Starmac : avant que je ne mette les ordi en r&#233;seau via la freebox Hd, en se connectant sur mon adresse IP on avait le choix entre deux volumes &#224; monter correspondant &#224; chacun des ordi. Cela semblait simple, maintenant je ne vois pas trop pourquoi cela ne peut plus se faire de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on. Surement parce que je ne comprend pas le chinois...


Ton r&#233;seau marchait comment avant que tu ai la Freebox ? Tu avais pas de routeur ? pas de Hub ? Tu partageais ta connection internet &#224; partir d'une des deux machines ?

EDIT: Bon ok, je me fais grilled &#224; tous les coups, c'est pas la peine...


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

Fausse alerte : non en fait en r&#233;flechissant je me souviens que je d&#233;branchait le cable pour le mttre sur l'autre machine... hehehehe.

L'adresse IP est ok, avec le poste 1 je me connecte &#224; internet, mais l&#224; j'ai un autre probleme : le poste 2 n'a plus acc&#232;s &#224; internet : 
dans les pref systeme IPv4 : via DHCP
je fais appliquer mais il ne m'attribue pas d'IP ni rien

Avant tout cela il n'y avait pas de probleme...

Fausse alerte : c'est le cable qui s'est d&#233;branch&#233;... d&#233;sol&#233;.

Merci encore


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

je laisse wip r&#233;pondre ?  ?

non,  

N'as-tu pas malencontreusement d&#233;coch&#233; la case d'activation du DHCP dans la page de r&#233;glage des param&#232;tres routeur de la freebox ?


----------



## wincent (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est con et sans importance l'un des cables ethernet, dont le clip est cassé, se débranche parfois... Il m'a farcé... comment j'ai eu peur là !


----------



## wip (20 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je laisse wip r&#233;pondre ?  ?


Bon, d&#233;sol&#233;, j'&#233;tais parti manger  




wincent a dit:


> C'est con et sans importance l'un des cables ethernet, dont le clip est cass&#233;, se d&#233;branche parfois... Il m'a farc&#233;... comment j'ai eu peur l&#224; !


Ah, le cable ethernet... Moi, j'en ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; plein au boulot. Faut dire qu'ils laissent trainer &#231;a partout :love:


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2006)

FdeB a dit:


> bon je vais dire à peux près le contraire de "Invité."
> 1) pas besoin de désactiver DHCP sur ta freeBox
> 2) 192.168.0.1 c'est ton routeur (donc ta freeBox)
> 3) dans les prefs réseau de ton mac tu crées un nouveau que tu nommes FREEman par exemple, onglet TCP :
> ...



Absent depuis mon dernier post, je reprends  

Je n'ai jamais compris grand chose à ces problèmes de réseau, et mes conseils ne valent certainement pas grand chose, n'étant que le résultat de mes essais-erreurs.
Mais j'aimerais comprendre : 
1) pourquoi modifier l'adresse de la fbx (192.168.0.254 par défaut) en 192.168.0.1
2) pourquoi en ce cas donner une adresse locale en 192.168.1.x
3) pourquoi la fbx qui devait être 192.168.0.1 (voir 1) ) devient 192.168.1.1 

D'autre part pourquoi, alors que les configurations mac sont en manuel, ne pas désactiver dhcp sur la fbx ? Ca a une utilité l'adressage dynamique si les macs sont configurés en dur ?

Enfin, il me semble que les derniers Dns fournis par free sont :
212.27.53.252
212.27.54.252

Je sais, ça fait beaucoup de questions, mais pour l'instant mon petit réseau hétérogène (9.1, 9.2.2, 10.3.9, 10.4.8) fonctionne et j'aimerai être en mesure de comprendre ce qui peut se passer quand ça va commencer à merder.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

les r&#233;ponses s'offriront &#224; toi si tu lis les posts qui suivent ton message de r&#233;f&#233;rence.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> les réponses s'offriront à toi si tu lis les posts qui suivent ton message de référence.



Ok, 1), 2) et 3) sont des réponses un peu rapides visiblement.

Mais, j'ai beau relire, je ne vois toujours pas l'utilité de dhcp  
Quand je veux me connecter sur l'ordi "x", j'aime bien savoir qu'il est le 192.168.0.4 par ex et non un 192.168.0.1+ en fonction de son ordre d'allumage sur le réseau.

D'autre part, qu'en est-il des Dns de Free ? Je sais que celles citées fonctionnent normalement, mais chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas avec le multipost et d'autres services TV de Free. (c'est dans les forums de freenews que j'ai trouvé ceux-là)


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

S'agissant du dhcp, nos machines sont visibles par leur nom, donc dans une utilisation quotidienne le tout automatique est bien pratique.
De ce point de vue d'ailleurs, pas de souci de dns ou de passerelle, tout est automatique 

Pour free et la tv, personnellement je suis soit en tout automatique soit en semi auto (dhcp avec adresse manuelle : ma machine perso dans le reseau familiale). Dans les deux cas, le service multiposte fonctionne.
Je ne me suis jamais souci&#233; des dns.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> S'agissant du dhcp, nos machines sont visibles par leur nom, donc dans une utilisation quotidienne le tout automatique est bien pratique.
> De ce point de vue d'ailleurs, pas de souci de dns ou de passerelle, tout est automatique
> 
> Pour free et la tv, personnellement je suis soit en tout automatique soit en semi auto (dhcp avec adresse manuelle : ma machine perso dans le reseau familiale). Dans les deux cas, le service multiposte fonctionne.
> Je ne me suis jamais soucié des dns.



Ok, merci  

Es-tu dans un environnement hétérogène (9.1, 9.2.2, 10.3.9, 104.8) ? Parce que chez moi, je n'atteins pas les postes en 10.3 et 10.4 depuis le 9.1 et le 9.2.2.
Le seule méthode c'est le sélecteur avec l'adresse IP.
Il y a une autre solution ? :rose:


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2006)

Honn&#234;tement, je ne pourrais pas te r&#233;pondre.
Mais je doute que Bonjour ex Rendez-Vous soit impl&#233;ment&#233; dans os9...

Pour ma part, l'environ est des plus homog&#232;nes : 3 machines en r&#233;seau en 10.4 (vive les famiily pack &#233;ducation du premier jour ) et une 4&#232;me &#224; l'occasion (celle du gamin).


----------



## Invité (21 Octobre 2006)

Ok, donc tendance (assez naturelle de ma part  ) à juger, conseiller en fonction de ce que je connais.
Avec des 9 et des X mêlés, il est préférable d'utiliser des IP fixes. Mais l'universalité n'est pas de ce monde, donc désolé pour ces infos qui ne sont pas forcément justes . :rose:


----------

